# Kurze Frage bezüglich Verkauf von RAM Riegeln



## PhoenixEX (25. September 2019)

*Kurze Frage bezüglich Verkauf von RAM Riegeln*

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob es das richtige Forum ist, aber was passenderes habe ich nicht gefunden.
Ich habe mal zwei Fragen:
ich will über kleinanzeigen meine RAM Riegel verkaufen.
Hab einen Interessenten, der (logischerweise) meine Rechnung haben möchte.
Allerdings steht da ja mein Name, Adresse etc drauf.
Muss ich etwas berücksichtigen?

Frage 2:
Er will über den Kauferschutz von PayPal zahlen.
Kommen da irgendwelche Kosten auf mich zu?
Ich meine die Ware werde ich Ihn so oder so senden (versichert), aber auf was sollte ich da achten?
Nicht das ich da ne böse Überraschung erleben kann wie bsp. er erhält die Ware, macht die Ware kaputt und will sein Geld zurück.
Ich habe auf kleinanzeigen folgenden Text inkludiert:

"Der Verkauf erfolgt unter Ausschluss jeglicher Gewährleistung. Ein Rückgabe- oder Widerrufsrecht besteht bei diesem privaten Verkauf NICHT."

Reicht das aus?
Ich danke euch
MfG


----------



## Laudian (25. September 2019)

*AW: Kurze Frage bezüglich Verkauf von RAM Riegeln*

Ich habe das Thema mal verschoben, da unser Marktplatz wirklich nur zum Handeln da sein soll 

Ebay Kleinanzeigen würde ich immer nur per Vorkasse bzw. Bar abwickeln, niemals mit PayPal Käuferschutz. Du wirst da fast ausnahmslos immer betrogen.
Ich persönliche biete bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen nur Selbstabholung an (oder hole nur selbst ab), alles andere ist mir da zu riskant. Auf Kleinanzeigen treiben sich wirklich viele Betrüger rum.

Und wegen der Rechnung... Der Käufer sieht deine Adresse doch eh, wenn du die auf das Paket schreibst?


----------



## yingtao (25. September 2019)

*AW: Kurze Frage bezüglich Verkauf von RAM Riegeln*

Käuferschutz ist toll für den Käufer aber nicht so toll für den Verkäufer. Beim Käuferschutz geht das Geld erst an PayPal und erst wenn der Käufer bestätigt dass die Ware angekommen und in Ordnung ist geht das Geld (nach Abzug der Gebühren) an den Verkäufer. Wenn der Käufer mit der Ware nicht einverstanden ist kann er das einfach PayPal sagen und bekommt sofort sein Geld zurück (ohne Abzug der Gebühren) und der Verkäufer muss dann auf seine Kappe gucken ob und wie er seine Ware zurückbekommt (im Notfall Zivilklage).

Beim Warenversand würde ich auch gucken dass es nicht einfach versichert ist (z.B. Päckchen) sondern auch Nachverfolgbar, damit man nachweisen kann, dass die Ware beim Käufer angekommen ist, sprich per Hermes, DPD, DHL Paket oder UPS (UPS händigt auch nur an dem Empfänger aus und geben die Pakete nicht an den Nachbarn). Ohne Nachverfolgung kann man ansonsten z.B. auch keine Versicherungsansprüche gegen DHL geltend machen und man sollte bei der Versicherungssummer auch darauf achten, dass die höher ist als der Wert der Ware und man eine Rechnung hat um den Warenwert nachzuweisen.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2019)

*AW: Kurze Frage bezüglich Verkauf von RAM Riegeln*

Wenn ich was über Kleinanzeigen verkaufe, mache ich das auch immer für Selbst Abholer.
Wenn es kleine Artikel sind -- RAM hab ich auch schon mal verkauft -- verlange ich eine Überweisung des Geldes. Also eine ganz Standard Überweisung auf mein konto, ohne Pay Pal oder sonst was.
Wenn der Käufer das nicht machen will, hat er eben Pech gehabt.
Das ist auch der Weg, den ich dir vorschlagen würde. Entweder macht er es -- klar muss er dir Vertrauen, dass du die Ware auch verschickst -- aber alles andere würde ich nicht machen.
Natürlich kannst du die Rechnung bei legen, spielt auch keine Rolle, ob er deine Adresse dann hat. Seine kennst du ja auch, wenn du es ihm schickst.


----------



## ich558 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Kurze Frage bezüglich Verkauf von RAM Riegeln*

Hatte noch die Probleme mit Paypal und ich verkaufe viel über kleinanzeigen.
Da Geld hast du immer sofort egal ob Käuferschutz oder nicht. 

Selbst wenn der Käufer mit dem Artikel nicht zufrieden sein sollte würde Paypal einen Rückversand an dich verlangen und erst dann eine Rückzahlung. Aber der Paypal Käuferschutz hat bei mir bisher immer sowohl aus Käufer als auch Verkäufer Sicht richtig gehandelt wenn mal was war.

Warum will er (logischerweise) deine Rechnung haben? Die bringt im ja überhaupt nix.

Sorry aber die erste Hälfte deines Text stimmt überhaupt nicht @ yingtao​


----------



## shadie (25. September 2019)

*AW: Kurze Frage bezüglich Verkauf von RAM Riegeln*



ich558 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der Käufer mit dem Artikel nicht zufrieden sein sollte würde Paypal einen Rückversand an dich verlangen und erst dann eine Rückzahlung. Aber der Paypal Käuferschutz hat bei mir bisher immer sowohl aus Käufer als auch Verkäufer Sicht richtig gehandelt wenn mal was war.



Ach ja seit wann?

Ich habe mal nen Laptop auf Ebay verkauft - versendet in einem Karton extra für Laptops.
Kunde meldet sofort nach Erhalt.

"Es wäre ein Biospasswort hinterlegt"

Er können den PC nicht verwenden weil er wegen dem Bios Passwort nicht in Windows bootet.

JA NE IS KLAR.

Rückversand verlangt - joa auf den Warte ich heute noch.

War zum Glück nur ein Gerät für 150 €.

Paypal ist super für den Käufer.
Aber ich biete es nirgendwo mehr an nach dieser "Tollen" Erfahrung.


----------



## SaPass (25. September 2019)

*AW: Kurze Frage bezüglich Verkauf von RAM Riegeln*

Bei ebay Kleinanzeigen treiben sich ganz schön viele wenig vertrauenswürdige Personen rum. Für kleinere Einkäufe ist das Risiko noch überschaubar. Ich würde zum Verkauf der RAM-Riegel empfehlen das Geld per Vorkasse überweise zu lassen. Kein PayPal mit Käuferschutz - das schützt nur den Käufer und nicht dich. Selbstabholung geht auch, aber dann direkt an der Haustür Geld gegen Ware.

Du könntest doch versuchen die RAM-Riegel hier im Forum loszuwerden.


----------



## ich558 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Kurze Frage bezüglich Verkauf von RAM Riegeln*



shadie schrieb:


> Ach ja seit wann?
> 
> Ich habe mal nen Laptop auf Ebay verkauft - versendet in einem Karton extra für Laptops.
> Kunde meldet sofort nach Erhalt.
> ...



Wenn der Käufer einen Fall eröffnet steht dir als Verkäufer mehrere Möglichkeiten offen. Erstattung ohne Rücksendung, Teilerstattung oder Rücksendung und dann Erstattung. Der Käufer muss an Paypal den Nachweis inkl Sendungsnummer übermitteln und wenn bei dir der Rückversand angekommen ist kannst bzw musst du die Rückzahlung senden.


----------



## Cinnayum (25. September 2019)

*AW: Kurze Frage bezüglich Verkauf von RAM Riegeln*

Auf deine Fragen:

Die Rechnung gehört dir. Was du damit machst, ist deine Sache. Ob du ihm deine Adresse etc. durch die Übergabe mitteilst, ist allein deine Entscheidung.
Die Garantie / Gewährleistung verlangt aber idR einen Kauf- / Eigentumsnachweis.

Paypal-Käuferschutz:
Den machst du nicht. Ganz einfach.
Als kleiner Nobody wickelt Paypal einen gemeldeten Fall so ab, dass sie dir einfach den Betrag sperren, bis DU nachweist, dass der Fall bereinigt wurde.
Jeder an den Haaren herbeigezogene Grund führt dazu, dass du den Ärger an der Backe hast. Und das ist beim Klientel von ebay-Kleinanzeigen unzumutbar.
Falls das Geld mit Käuferschutz übermittelt wurde, schickst du es zurück und bestehst auf F&F-Bezahlung.
Wenn der Käufer extra Schutz will, soll er dir für den Versand die Nachnahme-Gebühr der Post drauf rechnen, dann bekommt er seine Ware auf jeden Fall.
Oder halt abholen.

Nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit: Wenn du Artikel mit Käuferschutz verkaufst, hast du sie im Prinzip verschenkt.

PS:
Für RAM sollte aber ein Screenshot (Handy) eines Durchlaufes mit memtest x86 ausreichen, um zu zeigen, dass der angebotene Artikel der Beschreibung entspricht und nicht defekt ist.
Das UBS-Boot-ISO hierzu gibt es auf:
Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool
Sind 2 Minuten Aufwand und ca. 30 Min durchlaufen lassen, während man nicht am Rechner hocken muss.


----------



## drstoecker (25. September 2019)

*AW: Kurze Frage bezüglich Verkauf von RAM Riegeln*

Verkaufe auch sehr oft, eBay und Kleinanzeigen. Auf eBay direkt biete ich kein Paypal an wg der Gebühren.
auf Kleinanzeigen nur per Überweisung und Paypal Friends(ohne Käuferschutz und Gebühren), Paypal normal geht auch aber nur gg Übernahme der Gebühren. Hab schon lange keine Probleme mehr gehabt. 
wichtig ist aber mach ein Foto von den Riegeln/Seriennummer und vllt ein beweisvideo per Handy das es bei dir funktioniert hat. Die Rechnung kannste ruhig mitgeben.


----------



## shadie (25. September 2019)

*AW: Kurze Frage bezüglich Verkauf von RAM Riegeln*



ich558 schrieb:


> Wenn der Käufer einen Fall eröffnet steht dir als Verkäufer mehrere Möglichkeiten offen. Erstattung ohne Rücksendung, Teilerstattung oder Rücksendung und dann Erstattung. Der Käufer muss an Paypal den Nachweis inkl Sendungsnummer übermitteln und wenn bei dir der Rückversand angekommen ist kannst bzw musst du die Rückzahlung senden.



Und was ist, wenn das zurück gesendete Gerät auf einmal defekt ist, weil der Käufer ******* gebaut hat ?


----------



## ich558 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Kurze Frage bezüglich Verkauf von RAM Riegeln*

Man kann immer einen Fall konstruieren aber sowas entspricht eben nicht dem Normalfall. Weiß nicht was ihr hier immer für Probleme habt. Ich habe schon viele Dinge über 1000€ so verkauft.

Gabs mal Probleme hat Paypal immer richtig gehandelt. Du musst nur alles ausführlich beschreiben können.


----------



## shadie (25. September 2019)

*AW: Kurze Frage bezüglich Verkauf von RAM Riegeln*



ich558 schrieb:


> Man kann immer einen Fall konstruieren aber sowas entspricht eben nicht dem Normalfall. Weiß nicht was ihr hier immer für Probleme habt. Ich habe schon viele Dinge über 1000€ so verkauft.
> 
> Gabs mal Probleme hat Paypal immer richtig gehandelt. Du musst nur alles ausführlich beschreiben können.



Dann bin ich wohl 2 Mal an den falschen Mitarbeiter bei Paypal gekommen.
Für mich hat es so einen Faden Beigeschmack als Verkäufer, dass ich es nicht mehr anbiete.

Beide Male bin ich als gearschter aus der Sache raus gegangen als Verkäufer.


----------



## amdahl (25. September 2019)

*AW: Kurze Frage bezüglich Verkauf von RAM Riegeln*



ich558 schrieb:


> Man kann immer einen Fall konstruieren aber sowas entspricht eben nicht dem Normalfall. Weiß nicht was ihr hier immer für Probleme habt. Ich habe schon viele Dinge über 1000€ so verkauft.
> 
> Gabs mal Probleme hat Paypal immer richtig gehandelt. Du musst nur alles ausführlich beschreiben können.



Dass du bisher immer Glück hattest muss ja nicht für die Allgemeinheit gelten.
Wer bei Kleinanzeigen seine Ware per Paypal mit Käuferschutz anbietet bettelt fast darum übers Ohr gehauen zu werden. Dazu gibt es Erfahrungsberichte zuhauf, dein Ausreißer ist nunmal genau das: ein Ausreißer.


----------



## ich558 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Kurze Frage bezüglich Verkauf von RAM Riegeln*

Ich denke nicht dass ich bei über 200 verkauften Produkten von Ausreißern reden kann


----------

